

Superhero.js: articles and videos on building large JavaScript apps - kjbekkelund
http://superherojs.com/

======
favrik
I'd consider adding some articles from <http://rmurphey.com/> ( that's where I
started reading about large javascript apps), <http://peter.michaux.ca/> (very
interesting), and even some of the demo apps from <http://rightjs.org/>, like
<https://github.com/MadRabbit/typing-ninja>, are pretty good for learning
javascript. IMHO.

~~~
kjbekkelund
Are there any specific articles (or videos etc) from Rebecca and Peter you
recommend? :)

------
highace
Great looking site, good font, and an invaluable collection of resources. But
the name is confusing - the .js in it suggests it's a javascript library to
me?

Also your github link 404s.

~~~
kjbekkelund
Thanks, GitHub link fixed.

------
petercooper
Honoured to be one of the superheroes! :)

------
bertomartin
I've been trying to come up with a javascript module pattern for my rails
apps. Right now, I use the Foundations javascript libraries, however those are
very generic. I'd like to do something like Foundation does: have separate js
files for accordians, sliders, tooltips, etc...I've been looking at the module
patterns, however, as a new-comer to js (I'm ruby backend dev), there seems to
be so many ways ([http://www.adequatelygood.com/2010/3/JavaScript-Module-
Patte...](http://www.adequatelygood.com/2010/3/JavaScript-Module-Pattern-In-
Depth)), to do the same thing, and I'm at a loss trying to figure out which
one to start out with.

Anyone facing this issue? How have you gone about starting out? Thanks.

~~~
bertomartin
Also, looking at requirejs as a possibility in helping me to modularize my
front end app. I don't want to use emberjs/backbone or any of those frontend
frameworks. Nothing against them, but they just don't fit my current projects.

------
OlavHN
Really cool!

I'm biased, but the WebAPI proposals that come with Firefox OS deserves an
entry in the "On the horizon" section.

If you want to hear more about them you should join in on todays IxDA!

wiki.mozilla.org/WebAPI

~~~
kjbekkelund
Great stuff. We're going to check it out as soon as we can :)

------
NicholasMurray
Content is very good and I've signed up for the newsletter. Really like the
site design. What the proper term for this type of graphic? Is there any
repositories of free graphics of this type for non-commercial use?

~~~
jentulman
The terms is probably a bit broad but it's often refered to as pop art, see
Roy Lichtenstein [1] Searching for free pop art will turn up decent amount of
'cartoon print' style things.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roy_Lichtenstein>

~~~
NicholasMurray
Yeah thanks, from google images it was bringing me down the pop art route, but
I would like to source some related set of pictures for a story board kind of
idea I have.

~~~
orta
<http://artsy.net/artist/roy-lichtenstein> and I guess this gene on Artsy:
<http://artsy.net/gene/comic-slash-cartoon>

~~~
NicholasMurray
thanks for your links, I also found a seemingly infinite amount on tmblr
<http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/roy%20lichtenstein>

------
cgarvey
Thanks for the work! At the very least this allows me to consolidate a
multitude of bookmarks I struggle to keep organized.

As someone who will probably be visiting this resource a lot, I think it would
be helpful if a User could navigate to each section from the initial scene. I
feel like scenes one and two can be merged in to a more valuable experience
from the start.

------
VeejayRampay
I have to admit I chuckled when I saw that one of the authors is @vandelay :)

Seinfeld reference or just the name of the author?

This is an invaluable resource for people interested in client-side apps,
thank you very much for packaging all this knowledge in a convenient and easy-
to-browse gift bag guys.

~~~
momchenr
Probably the author. <https://twitter.com/vandelay>

------
andypants
I don't see anything that's specifically for 'Creating, testing and
maintaining a large JavaScript code base'. These just look like regular (but
very good), oft-cited javascript resources.

------
nkuttler
Am I missing something or is writing documentation deemed unnecessary for
large apps?

Personally, I use YUIDoc which has some serious flaws, but I haven't found
anything better yet.

------
mead5432
I like this. It seems that the order the items could be changed. Reading
through the beginning Javascript, the third link would fit better as the
first.

But overall, it's good.

------
bliss
fyi: I can't view this page within my corp network. This Websense category is
filtered: Potentially Damaging Content. Sites in this category may pose a
security threat to network resources or private information, and are blocked
by your organization.

~~~
kjbekkelund
Yeah, we have heard that from several others too :/ I have no idea why it's
happening. Anyone who knows how to solve the problem?

~~~
wmblaettler
From Websense's site: Potentially Damaging Content - sites likely to contain
little or no useful content (source:
<http://www.websense.com/content/urlcategories.aspx>)

Could it be because your page is almost entirely a list of links? (not saying
that's bad, personally)

You could try contacting Websense: What you can do if you feel a website has
been incorrectly categorized. ... You can also suggest that Websense
researchers reevaluate a categorization by e-mailing suggest@websense.com.

~~~
kjbekkelund
Haha, "little or no useful content" ;)

I'll send them an email. Thanks!

~~~
kjbekkelund
Got an answer from Websense: "Categorization updates should be reflected in
the next scheduled database publication, and will be available shortly to
Real-Time Updates subscribers" :)

------
deckyt
Awesome stuff. Thanks for putting this together.

------
lennel
no mention of the closure compiler. pretty insane in my opinion, tis like
static analysis and tree shaking is a bad thing.

~~~
kjbekkelund
Are there any awesome resources on JS minifying/building? We're trying not to
link to specific tools, but to great resources that explain the what's and
why's.

~~~
lennel
why not at least at bolin's google io video on building javascript in the
large?

~~~
kjbekkelund
Thanks for suggesting! Haven't seen the talk before. We'll take a look at it
:)

------
suhair
why was "Secrets of the JavaScript Ninja" book excluded from the listing?.
What criteria made the final list?

~~~
kjbekkelund
We haven't read it so we didn't feel we could recommend it. But it's
absolutely among the books that might end up on the list. :)

~~~
desigooner
How about throwing on a "Reading Wishlist" on the site then?

------
phun-ky
Nice! Keep up the good work!

------
pramodxyle
nothing special.

~~~
da_n
Wow, what an amazing, in-depth contribution to this discussion thread.

~~~
pramodxyle
I know right..?! C'mon man, from the url it looks like some kind of
library...but in actual, its got a bunch of urls...the resources are pretty
useful, but whats the point..? You have many places for that.

------
camus
While javascript has very specific issues and problems, I'd like to see more
"generic" programming resources on how to develop fat clients, wether they are
desktop or web , how to structure an app , etc ...

You dont learn much if you are only applying solutions that are relevant to
javascript.

Since most of devs know javascript , it can be used to express "generic"
algorithms , but OOP design patterns not so much. Yet a large application you
need those patterns. And these are the same patterns one would use to code
Java , C++ , C# , obj-c mobile/desktop clients. But i guess javascript
flexibility, and the "DHTML battery included" , DOM & CSS gives one the
impression one doesnt need them .

~~~
Offler
Of course you can use JavaScript to express OOP patterns. You say it yourself
that you need those patterns to develop large apps. Anyone who does otherwise
either leaves behind a mess of a code base or is being naive. You can have
classes right now in JavaScript, it's just a matter of educating developers.

~~~
Offler
Where I work we have build a framework which is quite powerful for handling
large JavaScript codebases.
<http://www.caplin.com/developer/component/bladerunner>

I'm surprised there isn't an equivalent OS one, I think Yeoman is a pale
comparison of it.

